# Showdog Moms & Dads



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, on animal planet there's this new show called Showdog Moms and Dads....and those people are FREAKS!!!!

this one guy says that his dog eats his poo, and he was like "yeah, he loves to give kisses and when he eats his poo...i call those 'shitty kisses'"......isnt that weird????

and this other lady is getting her dog inseminated with her male dogs sperm....and it looks PAINFUL!!!

OH!!! and there's this lady who has a human son and she treats her human son like a dog!!! seriously. and then her son does the junior show handler stuff...and the whole time she's like "hes doing it wrong" and when he's done she was like "great job...BUT you walked too fast, you didnt hold the leash right...blah blah blah" and basically makes her son feel like crap.










watch the show and we should all talk about it.








LOL


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

You did see the movie "best in show" right? lol its fiction so differnt than what you are talking about but thats what popped into my mind


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It comes on Bravo too. I have Tivo'd it with a season's pass, but have only watched the first 5 minutes of the first show. It looks pretty funny. I'll let you know after I watch.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I watched the movie "Best in Show" and loved it... it was a spoof done by the same people who did Spinal Tap and A Mighty Wind... all great movies. Very intelligent in their humour.
As for Showdog Mom and Dad's, I did see the first one, and it was crazy!! Out of all the couples, I think I felt the most sorry for the woman who owned the Weimaraner who was so scared to go anywhere by herself. The big trip they took to the show was such a big deal to her! I have flown all over the place alone... I can't imagine thinking a trip on a plane in your home country could be a big deal! But many people have a fear of travelling, so I can not judge. I think the gay couple have some things to learn about showing animals, if they plan on being successful. I think bragging about how much money your dog's oufit cost is not appropriate. Anyone have any comments on the families?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Best in show was a GREAT movie!! my favorite couple was the one with the wiemeriner (cant spell) and then they talk about the starbucks...that was funny. or when they're at the airport and this stranger was like 'hi' and the dog goes to attack and then the dogs dad was like 'WHAT'D YOU DO TO HER' LOL. or when they're AT the dog show and the dog is getting groomed and the dad goes 'DONT LOOK AT THOSE LOSERS' about the other dogs. that was sooooo funny.



but sadly...these 'real' people are WORSE than the characters on best in show. lol. and sooo sorry...i thought it was on animal planet but msmagnolia is right...its on bravo. thanks.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I love that show "Showdog Moms & Dads"!!! Really funny, but I have to agree with you doctorcathy, I felt so sorry for that kid who's mom treats him like less than a dog. She seems to love her dogs more than her own son. So sad...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 7 2005, 10:49 PM
> *I love that show "Showdog Moms & Dads"!!! Really funny, but I have to agree with you doctorcathy, I felt so sorry for that kid who's mom treats him like less than a dog. She seems to love her dogs more than her own son. So sad...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thats exactly what my mom was like

she got confused with her dogs name and my name..


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Will definitely have to watch it-we loved Best in Show too. What night is it on?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate to tell you, Dr. Cathy, but if you're going to be a vet, you'd better get used to artificial insemination! 

It's the breeding method of choice used by many breeders these days because it reduces the risk of sexually transmitted diseases, injury to either dog during mating, plus logistically, it's easier to fly sperm across the country than dogs when a particular mate is selected.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 8 2005, 12:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly what my mom was like

she got confused with her dogs name and my name..















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50357
[/B][/QUOTE]


I guess I can't complain anymore when my mom calls me by my sister's name. There were six of us kids so she always got our names wrong lol. For us girls she would go through the girls’ names (3 girls) and when she called me she would go through the girls' names and even her sister's name and then mine lol. I felt even worse for my youngest brother (second youngest out of us all) because she would go through the boys names (3 boys) and then through some of her brothers names and then the dog’s name (our lab) before she got his right lol. We usually knew who she was trying to call but it sure was funny. She still calls me by my little sisters name (she’s the youngest of us all) when we talk on the phone. She hasn’t called me by her sister’s name in a while though. 
I will probably be the same way as her though since I started losing my mind (forgetting everything) when I was a teenager. My husband says we should get that checked since I am getting worse. I will say something and since he never listens he will ask me what I said and I can’t repeat it because I honestly already forgot what I just said! I have to think about it for a long time and even then I can’t always remember!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 7 2005, 11:28 PM
> *I watched the movie "Best in Show" and loved it... it was a spoof done by the same people who did Spinal Tap and A Mighty Wind... all great movies. Very intelligent in their humour.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50349*


[/QUOTE]

I love anything those crazy guys, Chris Guest, Eugene Levy, Michael McKean, do. They are just hilarious...their movies are my all time favorites. Did you see "Waiting for Guffman"... another hilarious parody!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I am completely hooked on this show! The people may be a little kooky...but the one thing that is obvious right away is that these people love their dogs and treat them better than some people treat each other. The gay couple cracks me up...they are so clueless you just have to laugh!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 8 2005, 08:07 AM
> *I hate to tell you, Dr. Cathy, but if you're going to be a vet, you'd better get used to artificial insemination!
> 
> It's the breeding method of choice used by many breeders these days because it reduces the risk of sexually transmitted diseases, injury to either dog during mating, plus logistically, it's easier to fly sperm across the country than dogs when a particular mate is selected.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50407*


[/QUOTE]
Marj, when we asked the breeder about our pup's father, she said he was "the FedEx Man". Of course she was kidding (and we thought it was funny). She uses artifical insemination for exactly the reasons you state. Now that's a package that absolutely, possitively has to be there on-time! I think there are special requirements on DNA testing for frozen sperm to ensure the contents delivered are what is expected.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

The movie "Best in Show" was hysterical-I was really into the ARBA scene, and they aren't that bad-AKC people are pretty sick and twisted. The working group people aren;t all that bad, but the toy and non-working people are kinda strange.

At ARBA shows, the Coton people are fairly insane, as are the mini aussie people. Another group that's really cutthroat is the Tibetan Mastiffs-that hair is coveted and the people are back stabbers. I got away from it (I showed my two Female Cane Corsos) because it became a job-I was looking for FUN. The working group people are silly, with their huge dogs, that are supposedly well socialized...not exactly. lol. When you walk past the crate of a 125 pound American Bulldog, and the dog nearly takes the crate apart...you get the idea that you shouldn't go near that dog...no matter what...lol. I don't even want to discuss the Filas!!!!

I saw part of the showdog moms and dads-it made me laugh-ridiculous. But it's their "thing". If they love it, and can afford it-why not? 
"My dog has more expensive clothes than most people" HEH.


OH-and as far as AI-My Corso was bred naturally, but my Doberboy is the product of frozen fishys...his dad died 4 years before he was born...lol. I've assisted in Ai's and they don't hurt the female at all-it's like a gyn exam with a speculum. Miques sperm will be frozen, I don't know if I'd want to breed him naturally....(If it were up to me, I'd neuter him tomorrow...but he's co-owned with his breeder-she thinks he has a show future...) heck, as long as I don;t have to stress it out-who cares?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ha, I just watched it on Bravo the other night! This show is sooooo crazy...The gay couple fights are soooo annoying, and did you guys see the part about the woman in the park? Her dog bit some guy and she was explaining how the dog always bites her in her privates?!?! The animal control guy was laughing at her when she was trying to say that her dog was neutered...she said he can still 'make love' but won't have puppies


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

crap i don't get either channel... darn basic cable.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 8 2005, 02:41 PM
> *Ha, I just watched it on Bravo the other night!  This show is sooooo crazy...The gay couple fights are soooo annoying, and did you guys see the part about the woman in the park?  Her dog bit some guy and she was explaining how the dog always bites her in her privates?!?!  The animal control guy was laughing at her when she was trying to say that her dog was neutered...she said he can still 'make love' but won't have puppies
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OMG that part cracked me up so bad!!! :new_Eyecrazy: 

And the oxymoron thing is that her crazy mean dog's name is HAPPY.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I caught a little bit of the show last night. Those people are NUTS!!! :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: 

The one lady has a nanny for her dogs?!?!?! That part where she kept asking her husband when she goes to bed and gets up was crazy. She was making it sound like she get only an hour or two of sleep, but she was really getting like 7.5 hrs of sleep a night. That's not that bad.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i would HATE to artificially inseminate dogs!!! and...i know this is wayy too much info....but those exams HURT!!! lol. i didnt know dogs got hurt when they mated.










and is high maintanence bitch run by the gay guys? 


and that one lady at the park with the dog biting people's private parts-----i hope that lady gets put to sleep.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 16 2005, 03:18 PM
> *I just found the Bravo message board for the show.  I read part of it--it was amusing to say the least.  Here is the link if anyone is interested.
> Showdog Moms & Dads
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hard to navigate is right... Do they only sell different types of boa's?


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *You did see the movie "best in show" right? lol its fiction so differnt than what you are talking about but thats what popped into my mind
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50345*


[/QUOTE]
Oh god that movie is horrible! It's reallly stupid, all they do is interview people!

And the poop eating story is nasty. Who would let their dog like you like that? Or even lick their own poo?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think if he were to fix his website...then he wouldnt have to ask his boyfriends mom for $1200!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glamour Dog sells High Maintence B!tch products: H.M.B.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> i would HATE to artificially inseminate dogs!!! and...i know this is wayy too much info....but those exams HURT!!! lol. i didnt know dogs got hurt when they mated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 18 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Glamour Dog sells High Maintence B!tch products: H.M.B.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53697*


[/QUOTE]

Actually.. we havn't carried HMB for a long time, just didn't work out for us. We have met and talked with Ryan a bunch of times, he is a great guy. We'll be watching the show and wishing him the best.


----------

